# Flight Booked, now need to apply for WHV



## MKDave (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi all

Booked my flight for 17th April I now need to apply for my WHV and arrange anything else I will need.

I know I need visa, tax number, bank account and aussie sim but can you recommend where I get them from and what else I may need?

Thanks


----------



## Zultan (Jul 11, 2010)

WHV - Working Holiday Visa (Subclass 417)
TFN - Tax file number - application or enquiry for individuals 
Bank - NAB - Moving to Australia
You also need to register for Medicare - Visitors to Australia - United Kingdom, Sweden, Finland, Norway, the Netherlands, Belgium, Malta and Italy - Medicare Australia

SIM - any telstra shop?


----------



## MKDave (Oct 14, 2010)

Brilliant thanks mate


----------

